# Worried about cat birth



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, i'm new to this site, but need to get advice from somewhere  I took in a stray cat just before xmas. she was only young but i wasn't sure how young. I didn't take her to the vet because she was very timid and I wanted her to get used to us and trust us more before i tried to shove her in a box. She managed to get out of a window and i thought she'd just gone off again. she came back after about 4 days, but i didn't know she had been on heat, i didn't think she was old enough. sure enough, she's is pregnant and expecting approx. 5-6 kittens (from what the vet said). I am really worried because she is only small and only approx 9 months old. she's due within the next week to 10 days (not 100% sure when she mated) she's a beautiful cat though and also wondering if i post a pic, would anyone know if she is a type of cat or just a moggie. Thanks for your time everyone


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I think she will do fine you will no wen she is ready to birth she will act different.If you can be there wen she gives birth it will be better if she looks like she is struggling then dont wait to long before getting help. I have known people with cats around her age give birth fine,try not to worrie she will be fine x


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou!!! im also worried how my other female cat is going to be around the kittens, she was mine from being 8 weeks so has been spayed, vaccinated etc. but she has recently taken a dislike to the queen, and keeps hissing and smacking her. the queen dotes on the older female (she's only just 1 yr tho) and i dont know how she's going to be, or even why she's acting like this. she hasn't always been my only cat. We had a big boy when we got her and he had to be pts  due to a genetic heart problem, so its not even like she's always had us to herself. She has been fine with the young queen up until a couple of weeks ago :blink:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Firstly, are you prepared for the birth? Have you set up a private area for her with a suitably sized box with plenty of clean towels inside? Have a ready of the 'sticky' about what to have in your birthing box if you need more info.

I would be very cautious about your other girl attacking her, if you are worried at all i would keep them apart, especially once she is in labour, you don't want any extra stresses for her.

If she has seen the vet and they say she will be ok, chances are that she will be.

There are loads of breeders here who can give advice, but the best source is still your vet. If in any doubt, give them a call.

I wish you the best of luck with the birth 

p.s.

Beware of people telling you everything is fine, no one on here can actually guarantee that without being with you, seeing your cat, and observing the labour.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

HI, thanks 4 ur help! Iv got a large box under the kitchen table in the corner, nice quiet and dark, keeping other female out while we aren't home in the day n makin sure queen is only in the kitchen, she seems to feel safest there, vet sed with so many babies they'd prob b all quite small, and that this will work in her favour when she gives birth as they should fit thru the pelvis ok, I'm really nervous now its gettin so close, and I will defo keep everyone updated and try and put sum pics on if babies are all ok  x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

We all love a 'live labour' here, you can let us know when she goes into labour, when each kitten is born, and ask any questions you have have at each stage, there's usually someone here, even at night.

Wishing you all the best...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Alison's advice is great :thumbsup:
Make sure the birthing area is warm enough. A box with a lid over helps to keep out draughts and make it cosy. If you can get hold of any puppy training pads or incontinence sheets, I've found these are excellent to use in the birthing box. There is very little mess with kittens being born but the pads can just be thrown away afterwards.
Keep us posted and have your vet's number handy, just in case. Good luck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Good luck, keep us posted, we would love to see a picture of her, and remember, there is usually someone on here if you need to ask any questions,_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> I think she will do fine you will no wen she is ready to birth she will act different.If you can be there wen she gives birth it will be better if she looks like she is struggling then dont wait to long before getting help. I have known people with cats around her age give birth fine,try not to worrie she will be fine x


you do not know any of that, young cat mums dont make great mums, just ask tje who has been rearing them for 20years.

you have to be ready for everything, that is a large litter, id have £700 saved aside for a c-section, and all the whelping hand rearing items you can get, cimi-cat, and feedinf items, ask a expereinced foster or breeder near you to teach you how to feed them properly (as if done wrong it can go in their lungs)

keep a vet on speed dial, and contact local fosters/breeders asking if they might help you when the birth time comes.

good luck, keep us updated


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Puppy pads are a great idea, never thought of that!!! and its lovely and warm where the birthing box is, next to the radiator, thats prob y she likes it!!! I've included some photos of Skittle (named because she was so skittish when we found her) so I hope you all like her  (only one pic cos it took me ages to get it the right size lol)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's got a lovely smile on her face  Contented kitty


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

you wouldn't have thought that 6 months ago, with her being a stray she wouldn't come near us, and even when i got hold of her she'd sit for a while but wouldn't purr, its was so sad  but finally got her to purr for me (had to force it a bit) and she's been lovely ever since, can't believe someone left such a beautiful cat, feel like iv done gud tho turning round a stray, she really is a beauty!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes very pretty, do keep us posted, good luck with her, love her name._


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww thankyou  quick question, her nipples have gone massive this evening, n very bright pink, and she keeps licking them, is this normal near birth time and if so, how long possibly till she has them lol


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

What are the dates she was outside?

She is showing so probably 2/3 weeks to go. Can you see or feel any movement if you gently hold your hand on her belly?

Pinking of the nipples usually happens at 3 weeks, she is well past that


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

no, she's due anytime this week, figured they mite b filling up with milk? just not sure how long before the birth this happens


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

Loz83;

You do realise the whole of this forum will be expecting pictures and full details of the birth including regular updates !! 

Wo-be-tide you if you don't (Tee Hee........)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_is there any news yet, how is she. as said we will need pictures and want all the details.....,_


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

she seems fine, no signs yet!!! definately nesting tho, keeps trying to climb into my dvd shelves and behind the tv!!!  getting really excited tho, glad i can come on here when she starts tho and at least have some people to talk it through with  can't wait to see what colours they're gonna be


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

earliest she can be due i think is thursday?! spent ages working it out on the calender lol, if i've worked it out correctly, she will be 63 days, and thats if she caught on on the first night she got out. is this about right??? and how common is it for them to be early/late???


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

she's just got up for a cuddle, and she's got wet fur round her bottom  bit unsure what this means as she's showing no other signs of being in labour. anyone else had this? or is it just that she's struggling to clean herself? bit worried


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_it could be shes going to have them soon, hopefully a breeder with more knowledge will be along soon and can offer you more advise, good luck hope all goes well,xx_


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

hoping she's timed it this well as its the weekend lol, just hanging on waiting for someone who can maybe tell me, looked on google etc but everything seems to differ, be nice for her to be a mum on mothers day  she climbing up for cuddles now, which isn't normal really, and also scratting around in the birthing box, gosh this is hard work, but well worth it!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sounds like she could be in labour then, i will try to find a breeder who can talk you through it, i will be back in a min xx_


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how is she, im still trying to find a cat breeder online, i will bump this thread up ,and hopefully someone will see it,xx_


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

just wandering around, lays down, gets up lol mite be jumping ahead of myself n nothings going to happen for ages


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_it might be a very long night for you,  keep us posted,  its exciting for us but nerve racking for you lol,_


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

A wet bottom could mean a few things. She might have peed herself, it could be that her waters have broken ... Only time will tell!

Have you got everything ready for her now? Your best bet is not to leave her side for the next 24-48hours to be sure. If she is due in the next week it might be a good idea to keep doing so too. If you can set her kittening area up in a room where you can sleep/keep and eye on her it's better for both of you 

I know you probably don't want to hear this, and it is rather late to even say it now, but you really should have had her to the vets after she returned from her little escape ... she should have been spayed


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I had planned on spaying her, and i was waiting for someone to ask about it  with her being a stray, she was so jumpy, i had no chance to get her in a cat box, it was bad enough me just touching her!!! even when she decided to come back there was no chance she was coming near to me long enough to get a hold of her. She's only become affectionate and will be stroked etc since she's being pregnant. Took her to the vets when she was around 4 weeks and even that worried me because she was so upset i thought she was going to hurt herself!!!  I never planned on this and the lack of spaying wasn't due to me not wanting to get it done, it just wasn't an option until she trusted me enough!! :001_smile:

p.s. I plan on getting her spayed as soon as I can after her having the kittens, not sure when this will be but going to ask my vets about it when i take the kittens for their check at around 10 days, as long as everything goes well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what is she doing now, is she restless or is she ok, does she go in her nest box._


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

she just seems sleepy now, do u know if cats get a hard stomach when having a contraction, like people do??? it felt rock hard when i stroked her a bit ago, but is soft again now. Also, she not sitting in her favourite place, she's on a kitchen chair and usually she spends all her time sat in the kitchen window. Think she's really uncomfortable tho, she keeps shifting position


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yes it does if you can rest your hand on her tummy for a little while you should be able to feel her tummy contracting  hope everything goes well


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds promising!! 

Best of luck.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

think it was a false alarm  she hasn't gone off her food yet either. too gud to be true that she'd av em on a weekend :001_smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ i lost my internet last night and was panicing i would miss the birth, shes probably waiting for me, , well tell her to carry on, im back .!!!!!,,,,_


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

they dont all go off there food when they are nearly due mine last time was eating all the way up to giving birth and half way through her labour aswel lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ i hope she has them today, being mothering sunday, , ,_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

some dont go off their food mine eat right up until the first kitten comes!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know if Gratch went off her food really. She was still eating when I went to bed at 4am (had stayed up til I couldn't keep my eyes open as I thought she was in labour) and then woke me up at 7am to let me know she WAS in labour. Not long after that the first two kittens arrived. I hope everything goes well for mom and kittens, my advice would be when she does go into labour, give the vet a quick ring to let them know, have transport available to get to the vet if needed and if you're concerned, don't wait for anything


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

she's just fidgetty at the mo (dunno if i spelt that right) lol, keeps moving around, she's definately uncomfortable, and she keeps laying with her bum in the air lol, it makes me chuckle


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> some dont go off their food mine eat right up until the first kitten comes!


thanks TB, so much different stuff to take on, i prob wont know she's avin em till the first ones peeping lol :001_smile:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck! hope everything goes well and mum and kittens are healthy....cant wait to see piccies


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

can't wait to have some piccies to put on!!!  hopefully it'll b this time next week at latest


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i keep checking back to see if there is any news, ,,_


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

same here, very exciting!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

loz83 said:


> she's just fidgetty at the mo (dunno if i spelt that right) lol, keeps moving around, she's definately uncomfortable, *and she keeps laying with her bum in the air* lol, it makes me chuckle


Is she laying on her side and lifting her bottom end in the air? This is a sign that labout is imminent.

That along with you saying she was contracting yesterday ... hmmmm. Might be worth having a word with your vet!

Is she lifting her bottom regularly, and how long has she been doing it?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

as above, has she been straining?


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

no straining or anything, just following me around like a lost sheep, usually does the bottom thing and laying on her side if i go near her, only have to look at her tho n she starts purring, she keeps rolling in circles a lot, and does a bending backwards stretching thing when she lays down 

her tail does the tipped over thing tho, like when they're on heat


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Is she lifting her bottom regularly, and how long has she been doing it?


not sure how long, yesterday and today I suppose, no licking herself tho, been watching for that mostly, only her nipples. n as for how often, approx. every half hourish, dint know i was supposed to check that


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

never known a cat like having her tummy rubbed so much, typing one handed while I stroke!! lol


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

omg, felt em moving!!!!! how amazing is that  you wunt think id 2 kids of my own, im so excited for her!!! oh wow


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

this belly is a beauty!!! and please excuse my foot lol


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you already have some cimi-cat ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my good god she looks massive! im guessing a good 5 or 6, are you going to keep any? Have you got whelping items / box ready and hand rearing items etc?? Have you looked up about cords and helping a kitten if it isnt breathing? god I feel sick Im more nervous than you! where abouts are you in the world? if your near I can pop over!!??


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

no i dont have any of that, whats it for??? vet dint advise me to buy anything special, just sed to give her kitten food and get a box ready for her  

(she hates kitten food tho, prefers the adult stuff i give my older cat, so been mixing em together so she's at least getting summat, is that ok to do?)


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

vet sed 5-6, poss even 7 if 1 hiding, he mentioned the ultra sound but sed it couldn't give me any closer number. just thort it mite be 3-4 :blink: i'm in wakefield by the way, and thankyou for that offer  i'm sposed to get dental floss for the cords aren't i? and if not breathing, rub with a clean cloth and hold between my fingers and hand and move kitten downward to get any fluid out??? 

you lot had better be all online when this thing happens, and no spending ages replying either lol :nono: 

Dont think its gonna be tonite anyway, she's fast asleep now, just watching belly wriggle.

p.s. vet sed it's in her favour there's so many, cos they'll stay small and fit thru pelvis better, if just one big one then she'd have had problems


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

also, someone my partner knows bred cats, and he's been around when they've given birth, so i know she mite be a bit confused when the first one's born. 

Worried more that i'm gonna do summat wrong than her, you know, interfering too early/late, upsetting her by interferring and making her delay labour, etc, so much can go wrong


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DOnt worry about dental floss, the cimi-cat is if she rejects the babies and you need to have someone teach you how to hand feed them every 2hours through the day/night and make them go to the loo etc, you also need to weigh them every day at the same time to see how much they are gaining as they might need topping up if there is alot of them.

Will needa lot more tha na cardboard box!"! bedding needs to be changed daily due to infection, when they are being born if one isnt breathing you need to know what to do, if mum doesn chew the cords and eat the placenta how to do it etc

Got alot to learn! :blink: Id call the breeder frieind and ask her to come over and help you, esp with all those kittens and if this is mums first birth! 

worming at 4/8/12weeks, first vacs at 9-12weeks, so much to learn, litter training etc!

lol mine was confused with all 5 of hers let alone the first one!! :crazy:

you may have us here but no one can See the cat or kittens so we cant really give advise blindly you need a vet on hand & a breeder or expereinced foster/rescue, id advise you contact them and ask them to come over with the birth!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh rite, dunno if my fella still knows the breeder, il have to find out. If not, is there any way i can find someone online??? The box is massive, prob appox 1m x 0.5m, n plenty of bedding in layers so i can remove a layer at a time, also gonna get a load of puppy pads to put in aswell. I'll have a chat with the vet, but I spose they dont bother much with moggies as they do with pedigrees, just leave em to get on with it. Not worth owt are they  

they still have little lives tho, the vet should have told me all what i needed to know


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

loz83 said:


> oh rite, dunno if my fella still knows the breeder, il have to find out. If not, is there any way i can find someone online??? The box is massive, prob appox 1m x 0.5m, n plenty of bedding in layers so i can remove a layer at a time, also gonna get a load of puppy pads to put in aswell. I'll have a chat with the vet, but I spose they dont bother much with moggies as they do with pedigrees, just leave em to get on with it. Not worth owt are they
> 
> they still have little lives tho, the vet should have told me all what i needed to know


No disrespect intended here but it is not up to the vet to tell you what you need for this coming litter,it is up to you as the "breeder" to have prepared yourself and bought all that may be needed to give the best start to the lives that are going to be totally dependant on you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vets arent breeders though, thats the thing, they deal with illness, so its better to have a breeder / foster / rescue near you, just look some up and ask them to help you, id contact a local foster as they will be expereinced in hand-rearing, and can prob help you with re-homing if you cant / arent keeping them or some of them. or a breeder near to you may help to!

also she is only 9 months of age, young mums dont make good mums, I dont want to scare you but id be on the phone to a rescue or expereinced foster carer of kittens, I know he said she 'should' be ok giving birth, but narrow hips and extra babies she may need a c-section, I dont know what else I can say apart from get conacting local rescues /fosters right now


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

asda sell really cheap towels they are like 90p each i got loads you will be needing to change daily. Go online and get a list of everything you might need for the birth and after better to be over prepared than under. Make sure you wear old clothes my cat decided to give birth to her first kitten on my lap, pyjamas went straight in the bin.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

buffie said:


> No disrespect intended here but it is not up to the vet to tell you what you need for this coming litter,it is up to you as the "breeder" to have prepared yourself and bought all that may be needed to give the best start to the lives that are going to be totally dependant on you.


As I stated earlier, she was a stray, she wouldn't come near me for the best part of 3 months so getting her to a vets would have been impossible. I am not a breeder, my cat happens to be pregnant and i am doing every thing i can to look after her. Cats have been having kittens for years and I think I have done ok to say this wasn't planned!!! scaring me half to death isn't going to make anything better is it. And the kittens will be dependant on their mum, not me, i'm just a back up if it doesn't go as planned. The vets has a 24 hour phone line if i need them to talk me thru anything. I haven't cum on here to be told off like a naughty child, and obviously people who are breeders check on everything they need to get before they decide to breed, i didn't have that luxury.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

loz83 said:


> As I stated earlier, she was a stray, she wouldn't come near me for the best part of 3 months so getting her to a vets would have been impossible. I am not a breeder, my cat happens to be pregnant and i am doing every thing i can to look after her. Cats have been having kittens for years and I think I have done ok to say this wasn't planned!!! scaring me half to death isn't going to make anything better is it. And the kittens will be dependant on their mum, not me, i'm just a back up if it doesn't go as planned. The vets has a 24 hour phone line if i need them to talk me thru anything. I haven't cum on here to be told off like a naughty child, and obviously people who are breeders check on everything they need to get before they decide to breed, i didn't have that luxury.


 Don't worry, everyone just wants what is best for all of you 

Any more signs?

Em
xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> As I stated earlier, she was a stray, she wouldn't come near me for the best part of 3 months so getting her to a vets would have been impossible. I am not a breeder, my cat happens to be pregnant and i am doing every thing i can to look after her. Cats have been having kittens for years and I think I have done ok to say this wasn't planned!!! scaring me half to death isn't going to make anything better is it. And the kittens will be dependant on their mum, not me, i'm just a back up if it doesn't go as planned. The vets has a 24 hour phone line if i need them to talk me thru anything. I haven't cum on here to be told off like a naughty child, and obviously people who are breeders check on everything they need to get before they decide to breed, i didn't have that luxury.


where has anyone had a ago at you? everyones given you graet advice, kittens arent dependant on just mum but you to, as is she and she will look to you for comfort to see if she is doing things right, she will be Very frightened, 9months old is about a 10years old girl, she literally wont have a clue and its up to you to help her, you have had 9weeks to read up and buy in all that you need, thats over 2months!

If you honestly beleive that all it takes is a box and mum will just sit and have them and itll all be ok, well, it may just be, no one can say, but after the expereinces that I have been through with a girl screaming and staring in my eyes as the kitten is stuck and rushing in a for a c-sestion, or my friends girl dying giving birth and only one kitten surviving, it Can go wrong and you Need to know what to do! I read up about that befoer having any litters so Id know what to do, everyones trying to help not scare you!

Trust me it costs a hell of alot of money to raise a litter, and if she needs ac-section (god forbid) that will set you back a good £700.

Ive already said that you should be contacting local fosters, a 9 month old kitten having 5-7kittens herself, possibly mater on her 1st or 2nd call, (they should be left for the 3rd call to get hormones in the body & let the boy mature enough to actually have kittens) so she may not even lookm at them after the birth!

Everyone here as tried to help, whether you take it on board and do it...well, its up to you, I know what Id be doing!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know TB, and it wasn't u that was aimed at  I know i need to read up on everything I need to know, which is why i thort it best i joined a forum and get some proper advice, rather than just a book, which can only tell you so much. I am definately hoping everything goes to plan, but I know there's a chance it may not. (got some savings incase it goes really wrong :smile 

A few have been giving great advice, and I know she should have been spayed, that was always my intention, but its a bit late now. 

p.s. think i'm stressed now as birth nearing, dint mean to offend  It's worse than waiting to have a baby urself !!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck with everything, hope it all goes to plan and try not to panic xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

loz83 said:


> I know TB, and it wasn't u that was aimed at  I know i need to read up on everything I need to know, which is why i thort it best i joined a forum and get some proper advice, rather than just a book, which can only tell you so much. I am definately hoping everything goes to plan, but I know there's a chance it may not. (got some savings incase it goes really wrong :smile
> 
> A few have been giving great advice, and I know she should have been spayed, that was always my intention, but its a bit late now.
> 
> p.s. think i'm stressed now as birth nearing, dint mean to offend  It's worse than waiting to have a baby urself !!!!


Aim what ever you like at me,it does not alter the fact that with out enough information and the emergency essentials already in place should something go wrong,you could be in real trouble.You have had plenty time to find out what you would need,you cant blame a vet for not telling you ,it is your responsibility to find out.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hello how is she today,  , hopefully eveything will be fine, just have the vets number at the ready just in case., i just looked at her picture wow she is big isnt she, make sure you have a camera at the ready so once she has had them we can see some pictures :thumbup:_


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

camera's ready now lol  and i have some emergency things but how many people have everything unless they are actually breeders? I have everything I need, and also have transport if anything goes wrong I can get her straight to the vet. Even the most careful of breeders can have still born kittens tho, and there's always the chance that no matter how prepared you are, nothing is going to help. I am just hoping that everything goes smoothly and i wont have to interfere at all, thats what the vet told me anyway, and everything i've read says I can cause problems if I am too involved, not sure how she will be with her being a stray and I can't say how much she actually trusts me cos I haven't had her since being a kitten :smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we know you are doing your best, and if you hadnt taken care of her, goodness knows what would of happened, try to stay calm, and if in any doubt call the vet,  people on here will try to offer advise if they can,so far you are doing a great job.xxxx_


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

awww thanx collie, I know, n really appreciate everyones advice, just sometimes feels like im being told i've done something wrong, n we can't all be right lol even tho we'd like to be 

Fingers crossed will all be ok, and god forbid something should happen, at least i know i've done everything i can xxx 

all excited now, n iv even had a couple of people ask if i'd be able to film a bit of the birth!!! have to c how it goes wi that one lol


----------



## Ruggy (Feb 7, 2011)

The bottom line is lecturing you now is going to do no good, what's done is done. What you need now is advice and support. Hopefully people will concentrate on that now.

Good luck.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx Ruggy!!!  

Thats why i'm on here, if I thort I could do it alone I dont think id be very smart!!! 

I know people who dont even take their cats to the vet for a check when they're pregnant, its not even that expensive for just a visit, n if u can afford a cat n let it get pregnant, u really ought to be able to afford the vets!!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you have some Dopram V or Nutridrops in? Both can save a life if they have difficulty breathing when born. There will not be time to go out and get them if it happens. Instead you'll have a dead kitten on your hands.

They are things that breeders have in, just because you're only having this one litter it doesn't exclude you from needing to take precautions.

I am also getting pig sick of being told what to type and what not to type. I'm also getting sick of my posts being deleted.

I post what I do because I care about animal welfare ... this includes thinking about all of those poor dogs and cats who are perfectly healthy in rescue ... they are put to sleep because people let their pets breed which takes up valuable homes for animals already on this earth.

If people are continually treated with kid gloves when they mess up and let their animals get pregnant it will never stop  You could have got her to the vet, you really think stressing her out to do that would have been worse than what she is about to go through? You're mistaken if you believe that.

OP I wish you the best of luck. I 100% mean that because it sounds like you are counting on luck mostly.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just found your thread on here and i just wanted to wish your little cat a safe delivery of her kittens.
I am sorry i cannot give any advice or tips as i have never had a cat whose had kittens.
I will pop in on here tomorrow to see if you have any news for us.

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx jill, appreciate ur support.

N id just like to say, i wasn't allowed a rescue cat, i tried, twice, and because i live 100m from a main road instead of 150m they said no, so before u condemn me for my cat having kittens, think about all the people who the rescue centres say no to. I'm not being awful, and how many cat owners do genuinely rely on luck??? I have had her to the vets and have made sure he has a number on speed dial on my fone, got it memorised anyway. 

I don't mind u having an opinion and ur quite welcome to say how u feel, but as said previously, what is the point in lecturing me now??? Its not going to help anything. 

Where can I get the drops from? Ur the first person to mention those to me. :smile:


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Also, aurelia,where did u find out about these things??? I'm sure you had to ask advice when u first had kittens???

And if some people are willing to pay hundreds of pounds for a pedigree cat, imagine how many lives they could save having a rescue cat


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

good luck hun wishing for a safe delivery of the kittens and that mummy is ok  keep us updated. What the others are saying is right but my opinion is whats done is done and as long as it is learnt from and doesn't happen again i wish you well. After all i cant judge my cat had kittens a couple of years ago. Back then i was stupid enough to think that when thelma escaped for a few hours while i was taking the bin bags out that she was fine because she wasn't in heat, well she obviously was  she was spayed when the kittens were weaned.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Feline Pharmacy - Feline Pharmaceuticals - Feline Medicine - Feline Medications

Is where I got mine from.

DO you know what you'll have to do if mum rejects them, doesn't clean them, doesn't cut their cords? If you have enough money a heat pad may be a good idea, or if not I'm sure a hot water bottle will be better than a poke in the eye


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> good luck hun wishing for a safe delivery of the kittens and that mummy is ok  keep us updated. What the others are saying is right but my opinion is whats done is done and as long as it is learnt from and doesn't happen again i wish you well. After all i cant judge my cat had kittens a couple of years ago. Back then i was stupid enough to think that when thelma escaped for a few hours while i was taking the bin bags out that she was fine because she wasn't in heat, well she obviously was  she was spayed when the kittens were weaned.


Exactly my plan, gotta take the for a check at around 10 days, so gonna see how soon I can have her done 

p.s. thanx for support, n never doin this again, hat off to cat breeders, u do a terrific job to keep going thru pregnancy & birth, having this worry again and again


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Feline Pharmacy - Feline Pharmaceuticals - Feline Medicine - Feline Medications
> 
> Is where I got mine from.
> 
> DO you know what you'll have to do if mum rejects them, doesn't clean them, doesn't cut their cords? If you have enough money a heat pad may be a good idea, or if not I'm sure a hot water bottle will be better than a poke in the eye


Thanx nicole, got hot water bottles, and also got those microwave heat pads, think they can be a bit unpredictable tho, can feel hotter in some places than others. I know to cut the cord about an inch away from the kittens body and tie with dental floss if need be, although i dont think you always have to, and also get some powdered kitten milk and a pippette dropper from vet.

To tell you the truth, I dont actually know if this is her first litter??!! Is there any way I can tell?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Absolutely no sure if you can tell to be honest.

Do you think she'll have a big litter?


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck I hope all goes well for you all :cornut: I would be terrified in that situation so hats off to you for asking advice and doing all you can


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicole, how did u know which to choose, do I need the colostrum and milk replacement??? and which is the best one to use??? :smile:


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

vet said she having 5-6 kittens, I assumed a first litter is relatively small from what i've read, and can increase in size 

Thanks for ur help by the way


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Can I also just ask, has anyone come home, or got up in the morning and the kittens have already been born??? 

I'd be gutted to have gone thru all this and then she has em just fine on her own 

What have people thought and has anything gone wrong because they weren't home eg. at work etc


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> Thanx nicole, got hot water bottles, and also got those microwave heat pads, think they can be a bit unpredictable tho, can feel hotter in some places than others. I know to cut the cord about an inch away from the kittens body and tie with dental floss if need be, although i dont think you always have to, and also get some powdered kitten milk and a pippette dropper from vet.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I dont actually know if this is her first litter??!! Is there any way I can tell?


if she is 9 months old and already had a litter  :frown2: I do doubt that as being so young she could have died or all the kittens die if she was 4/5months old.

Anyway first litters arent smaller/larger, then any other, just depends on the cats.

Dont cut the placentas, and dont use dental floss, you dont need to do any of that, use your finger nail and run it uo the cord nearest the placenta and squeeze then rip with your nail, better still hold it up to mum and let her do it, only do it if she wont/doesnt do it.

r.e. hot water bottles/heat pads, you must be VERY careful, if they are too hot they can dydrate a kitten and they can die, it happened to my friend  didnt even realise 

cimi-cat is good its what I use, you must learn how to hand feed them as if you do it wrong it will go into their lungs and they will die.

I wont keep repeating it but I raelly suggust that you call a local foster that is expereinced in hand-rearing to come and help you with the birth.

Are you going to keep any of the kittens? How will you go about re-homing them? At what age?

I guess alot of people have gone out, I stay with mine 24/7, one of mine would have died if I wasnt there 
IVe been alseep next to them and not heard her have one right next to me head, but they woke me up, she should be kept in one room with you sleeping next to her, thats what I do from 2weeks before the birth to 4weeks after


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I have come down in the morning to find kittens - more than once.

Liz


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds quite a stressful time.. I guess cats can manage on their own most of the time.. but us being the Humans like to have a little control over everything..  

Sounds like she is having a big litter... 

Best of Luck and here hoping all goes well.. xxx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

On the rehoming can I just suggest you wait until they are AT LEAST 12 weeks old?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Sounds quite a stressful time.. I guess cats can manage on their own most of the time.. but us being the Humans like to have a little control over everything..
> 
> Sounds like she is having a big litter...
> 
> Best of Luck and here hoping all goes well.. xxx


not really all of mine are desperate for me to be there, constantly needing to be ressured, crying in pain crying for me to stroke them, god knows what would have happened if I got up and walked out of the room :blink:

yes births can go great, but then you get the oens that go horribly wrong  The vet commented that her cat had got a small pelvis, already a warning sign for me! ESP being a 9 month old kitten herself.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi again TB, 

only thort of the hot water bottle as a last resort, but I wouldn't put one on my babies bed so dont think i'll do it for new born kittens either. 

Hoping to keep one, a Tom if possible. had to have my boy put down last year due to a genetic heart condition  still miss him

Prob gonna try rehome at about 10 weeks??? not gonna give them away tho!!!!! I'd be heartbroken if anyone hurt them. I know a couple of people personally who would like a kitten, and they're family members so I know the kittens will be well taken care of. Don't really want to advertise as I want to know who they're going to etc. If I have to keep more than one so be it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> Hi again TB,
> 
> only thort of the hot water bottle as a last resort, but I wouldn't put one on my babies bed so dont think i'll do it for new born kittens either.
> 
> ...


kittens cant leave mum until 12weeks of age, wormed from 4/8/12weeks and vac at 8 & 11weeks of age, not mentally prepared or ready to leave, neither is mum!

if you do use a hot botty use hot water from the tap and place LOTS of towels over it, place elbows/hands on it, i normally have the heating on and the box is warm, plus I help mum clean them as they can get really cold very quick, little ones hates them on her while she gives birth, she likes me to clean them and keep them warm while shes finishes then gives them back to her... !


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh, not a small pelvis, just that she is a small cat, but is about right for her age  sorry about the misunderstanding.

He thought she was prob a bit small due to her having being stray. 

oooo hope everything goes ok. I have to work I can't not


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> oh, not a small pelvis, just that she is a small cat, but is about right for her age  sorry about the misunderstanding.
> 
> He thought she was prob a bit small due to her having being stray.
> 
> oooo hope everything goes ok. I have to work I can't not


you have to book a week off of work, when she is due, shes only a kitten and will need your help!" if you need to hand reaer thats another 3weeks of work as your be on every 2 hours feeds, trust me it isnt fun and you wont even remember what your doing :

thats why I think you should call someone who can help you!]

your 4 hours from me


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh rite, thanx tb. 

if I get the vacs done, which i know are at 8 and 11 weeks, i'll have to charge more for the kittens. Is that what breeders normally do?

I've always had a kitten from 8 weeks and had to get the vacs done myself 

never had a kitten which came ready vaccinated


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> you have to book a week off of work, when she is due, shes only a kitten and will need your help!" if you need to hand reaer thats another 3weeks of work as your be on every 2 hours feeds, trust me it isnt fun and you wont even remember what your doing :
> 
> thats why I think you should call someone who can help you!]
> 
> your 4 hours from me


wish u lived down the road


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> not really all of mine are desperate for me to be there, constantly needing to be ressured, crying in pain crying for me to stroke them, god knows what would have happened if I got up and walked out of the room :blink:
> 
> yes births can go great, but then you get the oens that go horribly wrong  The vet commented that her cat had got a small pelvis, already a warning sign for me! ESP being a 9 month old kitten herself.


Hi TB Im just meaning most of the time we as people like to be in control but lots of cats in general do it alone.. as the same for lots of other animals.. 

Do you not think 5-6 is a large litter as well.. I know a some ped cats have large litters but I haven't heard of many moggies having them.. But then again.. TB I am not into the breeding side so maybe I just am not in the know.. x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Hi TB Im just meaning most of the time we as people like to be in control but lots of cats in general do it alone.. as the same for lots of other animals..
> 
> Do you not think 5-6 is a large litter as well.. I know a some ped cats have large litters but I haven't heard of many moggies having them.. But then again.. TB I am not into the breeding side so maybe I just am not in the know.. x


does this look like a mad smilie or a sad smilie..  Im meaning sad.. But for some reason to me right now it looks a bit angry? I have thought this a few times..


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> does this look like a mad smilie or a sad smilie..  Im meaning sad.. But for some reason to me right now it looks a bit angry? I have thought this a few times..


 I think it looks sad but it's definitely an amusing observastion. To OP I do think it's a good idea to be present as if I hadn't taken the day off work I would have 3 kittens, not 4. Again hope everything goes well!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hi TB Im just meaning most of the time we as people like to be in control but lots of cats in general do it alone.. as the same for lots of other animals..
> 
> Do you not think 5-6 is a large litter as well.. I know a some ped cats have large litters but I haven't heard of many moggies having them.. But then again.. TB I am not into the breeding side so maybe I just am not in the know.. x


moggies can have the same as peds from 1-8! some peds only have on average 4, just really depends, if she is a 9 month old kitten herself she could have mated with 3 extremly large males who farthered 3 of the kittens, and 2 small males who farthered 2 of them! You just dont know unless you are there watching it all :blink: 

I know that they do have them alone etc but the survial rate is a hell of alot lower than with someone by their side helping them, my girl would have died if I didnt rush her to the vets, can you imagine if she was with someone who was out 9-5 then out all night? coming home to a dead cat and all the babies dead to? 1 baby died purely through the shock of such a awful birth, at leasts thats what the vets think, as she was so big and the kitten was 120g himself so he was fully formed, just didnt make it in time.

I know its not the same but even with humans, we need help, my sister would have died so would her baby if she didnt have a emerge c-section, she was literally 10mins from death, they had no idea whether either would make it and he was in intensive care, she looked after herself did everything right, thenm you could get someone who just has 2 pushes and their baby is out!

so I think you need to read up on everything that can happen, no matter how scary the bad is if you dont know how to deal with it...they may as well be having them alone


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> moggies can have the same as peds from 1-8! some peds only have on average 4, just really depends, if she is a 9 month old kitten herself she could have mated with 3 extremly large males who farthered 3 of the kittens, and 2 small males who farthered 2 of them! You just dont know unless you are there watching it all :blink:
> 
> I know that they do have them alone etc but the survial rate is a hell of alot lower than with someone by their side helping them, my girl would have died if I didnt rush her to the vets, can you imagine if she was with someone who was out 9-5 then out all night? coming home to a dead cat and all the babies dead to? 1 baby died purely through the shock of such a awful birth, at leasts thats what the vets think, as she was so big and the kitten was 120g himself so he was fully formed, just didnt make it in time.
> 
> ...


I understand. But blimey. what loose kitties these are..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I understand. But blimey. what loose kitties these are..


??????? ???


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Do you have some Dopram V or Nutridrops in? Both can save a life if they have difficulty breathing when born. There will not be time to go out and get them if it happens. Instead you'll have a dead kitten on your hands.
> 
> They are things that breeders have in, just because you're only having this one litter it doesn't exclude you from needing to take precautions.
> 
> ...


how rude! She needs advise not people posting just to have a dig


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> how rude! She needs advise not people posting just to have a dig


thankyou 

n defo gonna have day off work if looks like signs of birth, i've read first stage can take up to 6 hours, please correct me if im wrong or if uv had different experience, so hopefully i will be aware before i am out of the house that she is going to have them.

I must also say I have to leave the house at some point during the week, I have 2 children to get to school


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> how rude! She needs advise not people posting just to have a dig


When you have been around a bit longer and seen this sort of thing time after time you may not be so quick to judge.The O.P. has known for at least 4 weeks her cat is pregnant but even now ,when the kittens are due she doesnt know what cimicat is or why she needs it.She has been given advice,how much has sunk in is,in the lap of the gods.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> moggies can have the same as peds from 1-8! some peds only have on average 4, just really depends, if she is a 9 month old kitten herself *she could have mated with 3 extremly large males who farthered 3 of the kittens, and 2 small males who farthered 2 of them! *You just dont know unless you are there watching it all :blink:
> 
> (


2nd attempt.. 

My I actually dont know what to say now.. Im trying to say.. blimey.. are these kitties not satisfied with one tom..  But the moment is now gone..

Anyway good luck with the kitties and there has been some great advice on here..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> 2nd attempt..
> 
> My I actually dont know what to say now.. Im trying to say.. blimey.. are these kitties not satisfied with one tom..  But the moment is now gone..
> 
> Anyway good luck with the kitties and there has been some great advice on here..


lol i knew what you meant! 

But just so anyone else wonders what I meant! free roaming cats will mate anything, and anyone when in call, they couldnt care less who it was! Or how many times! Some people say its the female cats way of trying to get the best chance of kitten survival by having different dads, and of course if you let your cat outside to mate, it may mate a cat twice her size, a cat with herpes, a cat with a history of illness, all in one litter! So you never know, its basically 'pot luck' and I for one am not playing lol! :nono:

Also goes for pedigree cats, When meg came back from her first mating she was tryingto get my 2 neuter boys (neutered for years!) to mate her!! showing her little bum off for all to see!! little tartlet! Anyway now she knows that they pay no notice to her when she calls she doesnt go near them, so she must know that they arent interested! (or 'cant' be interested  )


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol i knew what you meant!
> 
> But just so anyone else wonders what I meant! free roaming cats will mate anything, and anyone when in call, they couldnt care less who it was! Or how many times! Some people say its the female cats way of trying to get the best chance of kitten survival by having different dads, and of course if you let your cat outside to mate, it may mate a cat twice her size, a cat with herpes, a cat with a history of illness, all in one litter! So you never know, its basically 'pot luck' and I for one am not playing lol! :nono:
> 
> Also goes for pedigree cats, When meg came back from her first mating she was tryingto get my 2 neuter boys (neutered for years!) to mate her!! showing her little bum off for all to see!! little tartlet! Anyway now she knows that they pay no notice to her when she calls she doesnt go near them, so she must know that they arent interested! (or 'cant' be interested  )


this made me laugh just imagining her poking her little bum in the air


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol she does though! such a small little bum im always smacking it! :laugh: :laugh: Also call her meggybumbum or meggybumbum face! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol she does though! such a small little bum im always smacking it! :laugh: :laugh: Also call her meggybumbum or meggybumbum face! :laugh: :laugh:


My gawd Have I just fell in the adult section... :cryin: :lol:

whoops wrong smiley.. edited to the correct one..


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> But just so anyone else wonders what I meant! free roaming cats will mate anything, and anyone when in call, they couldnt care less who it was! Or how many times! Some people say its the female cats way of trying to get the best chance of kitten survival by having different dads, and of course if you let your cat outside to mate, it may mate a cat twice her size, a cat with herpes, a cat with a history of illness, all in one litter! So you never know, its basically 'pot luck' and I for one am not playing lol! :nono: )


Hmm, sounds suspiciously like the local pubs and clubs around here on any given weekend night!

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> Hmm, sounds suspiciously like the local pubs and clubs around here on any given weekend night!
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.


Im sorry to the OP of this thread..  really am..

But think Dagny0823 has the same sense of humour as me..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> My gawd Have I just fell in the adult section... :cryin: :lol:
> 
> whoops wrong smiley.. edited to the correct one..





dagny0823 said:


> Hmm, sounds suspiciously like the local pubs and clubs around here on any given weekend night!
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.


lol what I have done to lower the tone!! :laugh: haha!! :001_tt2::blush::blush: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol what I have done to lower the tone!! :laugh: haha!! :001_tt2::blush::blush: :lol:


Well it only takes one..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well it only takes one..


haha nooooooooooo!!! :hand::blushing:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You guys have cheered me up no end.. Im sorry for hi jacking the thread.. 
*I need a sheepish looking smiley one that says.. i know im guilty but Im sorry.. *


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Highjacked talking about bums in the air and smacky bumbums! :laugh: :laugh:

Those are good smilys! ----> for gulity but sorry...but not really sorry... Singing: :blush2:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol Highjacked talking about bums in the air and smacky bumbums! :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Those are good smilys! ----> for gulity but sorry...but not really sorry... Singing: :blush2:


Singing: :blush2: I am both of these too.. ..


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hopefully it will make the OP smile. She must be nervous as can be right now, waiting for the big event and worrying about how momma cat will handle it all. So much to prepare for. When we took in our stray, Jezebel, the vet said she was possibly pregnant. She was very young and small and I was worried sick about what we were going to do if something went wrong. This forum gave me a lot of info--it's why I joined in the first place and I'm still here.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> Hopefully it will make the OP smile. She must be nervous as can be right now, waiting for the big event and worrying about how momma cat will handle it all. So much to prepare for. When we took in our stray, Jezebel, the vet said she was possibly pregnant. She was very young and small and I was worried sick about what we were going to do if something went wrong. This forum gave me a lot of info--it's why I joined in the first place and I'm still here.


Now are you taking the mickey out of my sense of humour or is your cat really called jezebel? 

I know a princess.. But we use the term as she is a right jezebel..


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Now are you taking the mickey out of my sense of humour or is your cat really called jezebel?
> 
> I know a princess.. But we use the term as she is a right jezebel..


Yes indeed! And we meant it in that sense. When she showed up on our porch, she was super friendly. We took her to the vet, no microchip, no signs, nobody looking for her, so she became ours and he didn't know if she was pregnant or not. Wasn't sure if he could feel anything, so he said keep an eye out. So our choices of names narrowed down to Pandora--as she could be opening a box of trouble in her potential unborn litter we weren't expecting--or Jezebel, as in we didn't know who she'd been with and where and how many times.

Turned out she either reabsorbed or it was a phantom pregnancy--I felt something move on several occasions, and then nothing. And she's been a reformed Jezebel ever since


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_morning is there any news today.....,,_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

OP, I'm in Huddersfield and I have 18 years experience. If you want my phone number, pm me. You can call me any time if you need help.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> I'm also getting sick of my posts being deleted.


Well, there is an easy solution to that, you know.

Liz


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lizward said:


> Well, there is an easy solution to that, you know.
> 
> Liz


i like it!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

lizward said:


> Well, there is an easy solution to that, you know.
> 
> Liz


What a facile comment, Liz. Nevertheless, in spite of that, very kind of you to offer the OP assistance should she need it.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

lizward said:


> Well, there is an easy solution to that, you know.
> 
> Liz





we love bsh's said:


> i like it!


So you guys think that unless someone posts feel-good posts on threads such as this one and unless they get involved with the congratulatory or friendly back-slapping it is okay for any other posts that are critical of current practices to be deleted even if they are in the interest of the cat in the short and long-term?

I am afraid I disagree.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lizward said:


> Well, there is an easy solution to that, you know.
> 
> Liz


Uncalled for Liz :nono:
It will be a shame if this thread disintegrates into another one of those back biting, personal arguments and does end up being edited or closed


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hope this thread doesnt disintigrate into everyone going round in circles like others have gone.

Should be kept for when the kittens arrive and help might be needed 

Please dont anyone take offence at this post, I'm just saying


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Uncalled for Liz :nono:
> It will be a shame if this thread disintegrates into another one of those back biting, personal arguments and does end up being edited or closed


sorry I posted at the same time


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I really appreciate all the help and advice I am gettin, and of course Every1 has different ideas about wot is best 4 kittens, but Liz has a point that tellin me wot a bad person I am cos my cat got pregnant isn't goin to help matters is it 

So, to update Every1, still no signs of the kittens yet, but on tenterhooks now waiting 4 the first signs x


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

hope your not waiting to long! x


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

loz83 said:


> I really appreciate all the help and advice I am gettin, and of course Every1 has different ideas about wot is best 4 kittens, but Liz has a point that tellin me wot a bad person I am cos my cat got pregnant isn't goin to help matters is it
> 
> So, to update Every1, still no signs of the kittens yet, but on tenterhooks now waiting 4 the first signs x


just wanted to say good luck hope all goes well


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

mycatroxy said:


> hope your not waiting to long! x


Me too  can't wait now, gonna try give updates every day, n tryin not to get my hopes up too much cos could b as late as the weekend, if nothin still on the monday gonna fone vets n c wot they think cos can't b sure wen she actually caught on


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

im so excited watching this forum! on the other hand i think we could perhaps leave the lecture's about spaying till after the kitten's are born and focus on the birth and rearing for the time being  i know you all have opinion's but the OP took in the stray, i wouldn't know how to tell if a she was neutered or not, she had to be someone's pet once to be trusting so soon?!? 

I dunno, but i wish you the best of luck and i hope she gives birth soon  i'll be watching!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

well, she has gone and got in her maternity box at the mo!!! 

she hasn't been in it for ages, she usually just rolls around and lays on the floor, actually, prob first time in a while she's gone and curled up in it  keeping my eye on her for now!!!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

ooo how soon before the birth does their milk come in? and is it actually noticable or does it differ between cats??? 

Only asking because I haven't noticed any yet, and she's scratting around in the box like mad, not getting my hopes up yet tho, and don't want any of you getting too excited


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> ooo how soon before the birth does their milk come in? and is it actually noticable or does it differ between cats???
> 
> Only asking because I haven't noticed any yet, and she's scratting around in the box like mad, not getting my hopes up yet tho, and don't want any of you getting too excited


if you feel under her belly a 'line' should be down the middle and teats either side slighty 'fuller' thats how I tell, mine normally start to show around a week before HOweverf, some dont come in until after the birth.

try and help her (hold them up not you!!!) to eat the placentas, this realises a hormone that helps milk come out and to bond with the kittens.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

quequeg1988 said:


> im so excited watching this forum! on the other hand i think we could perhaps leave the lecture's about spaying till after the kitten's are born and focus on the birth and rearing for the time being  i know you all have opinion's but the OP took in the stray, i wouldn't know how to tell if a she was neutered or not, she had to be someone's pet once to be trusting so soon?!?
> 
> I dunno, but i wish you the best of luck and i hope she gives birth soon  i'll be watching!


I cannot recall any "lectures" on the spay issue. The issue was raised but it was NOT laboured. The one issue that seemed to be the greatest cause of concern was/is the level of preparedness of the OP.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> try and help her (hold them up not you!!!) to eat the placentas


pmsl!!!! :lol:

N thanx for the advise  can't really tell if they feel fuller, nips are massive tho


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

im staaying here for now......jut in case hee hee
im so exited!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

well, she laid out on kitchen floor again, (looks like a big cat skin rug)seems very lethargic, cant be bothered to move much, is this all normal???


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

If she feels anything like how I felt when I was due to give birth then yes.

She's probably quite uncomfortable, pretty restless and will sprawl out wherever is comfortable.

Mine has just started to lay like a dog across the floors because I think she's too uncomfortable to lay like a 'proper' cat.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats wot shes doing, n did think they prob just like us, n i couldn't wait to have the kids, god knows wot its like carrying around 5 or 6!!!! 

She defo isn't comfortable, dont think its gonna b much longer till she has em. kinda hoping for the weekend tho, at least I know im home n dont have to get up in the morning if im up in the night with her 

p.s. when is urs due???


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, all perfectly normal

Liz


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

lizward said:


> Yes, all perfectly normal
> 
> Liz


thankyouuuu 

poor thing all she wants it belly rubs, and i dont think iv had my face rubbed so much by a cat before!


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

oh you're making it so difficult to go to bed  dont want to miss anything lol


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

still nothing at the mo lol  sorry everyone, still waiting


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Phew I made it! lol 2 births to look forward to, i'm sure the housework can wait (please wait till after the weekend) :crazy::lol:


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well still nothing  she's holding on to these kittens lol

It's all gone very quiet on here. Noticed there was quite a heated thread on here earlier, do they get taken off it they're causing a problem??? 

My two girls had some cooked fish earlier, never seen anything disappear so fast!!! lol Little piggies the pair of em, ud think my other female was pregnant the way she eats lol. (she's not, she's spayed)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

loz83 said:


> Well still nothing  she's holding on to these kittens lol
> 
> It's all gone very quiet on here. Noticed there was quite a heated thread on here earlier, do they get taken off it they're causing a problem???
> 
> My two girls had some cooked fish earlier, never seen anything disappear so fast!!! lol Little piggies the pair of em, ud think my other female was pregnant the way she eats lol. (she's not, she's spayed)


You just keep all your attentions on your kitty dont worry about what else goes on.. So what day are you expecting arrivals now did we get a date I can't remember..


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

not an exact date, think she must have caught on between the 3rd and 6th of february, which makes her approx 63 days, but got some leeway cos not actually sure when she caught on, she might only be 60 days. spose any day from now on  

Been thinking about doing kitten packs when I send them to their new homes, but does anyone think people will pay for a cat that isn't pedigree?

I hope they will cos the kittens aren't just going to anyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

petplan insurance is free, then it depoends on what type of kitten pakc you want to do? food? blanket? litter? toys? vet vacination info? etc?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Kitten packs are a great idea.. fact sheets.. etc.. Blanket food toys a bit of litter..  I think there all good ideas.. make sure its a well used kitty blanket.. so kitties can take sent with them..  Insurance if you can get the kitty ones..


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

defo want to do the blanket thing, n wa gonna put some food in, so that even if the new owners want to change the food they give em, at least it can be done gradually, can sometimes upset their stomachs can't it?

Also gonna put in a little toy, and all the vet check stuff, flea, worming, vaccs etc. 

quite looking forward to it now, still nothing from skittle, and still no milk noticable, but i keep checking, if she not gonna have em till sun/mon it mite be coupla days yet. 

What food should I give her when she's feeding? is it best to keep feeding her kitten food, or should I try and get something better from the pet shop?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad i havent missed anything,, keep us posted._


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I just feed Mum normally, but be warned she will eat and drink a lot!

Liz


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just popped in to see if you have any news?
I think we should take bets on when these little kitties are gonna arrive instead of the Grand National


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

nothing yet peeps  lol cant wait now, im hanging around her all the time and jumping at the slightest thing, yet she doesn't seem fazed by it at all 

got some puppy pads in maternity box, but i dont think shes over keen, mite have to take em out, or at least put them under an old blanket


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Put them under a tea towel or two, or layer it with newspaper


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG kitty's keeping us all on our toes, i don't wanna go to bed LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_any news today.......,,_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

in the birthing box put newspaper & you can buy sheets / pillowcases for sainsburys, put them on top as they like to dig, Ive not used puppy pads but i remember them being blue undernearth & quite nosiy? they do like to dig a hell of alot so like it quite thick, i out a towel under the newspaper for extra softness


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

got loads of old blankets (old play ones that my daughter doesn't use any more) and also a towel that she slept on in her bed (thort she mite be more inclined to use it if the 'new' bed smelt of her old one 

The puppy pads actually feel like thick blankets, n not noisy at all, they're really soft. I've put her blanket on top with some other bits so she can dig around in there. 

no news yet, found a website which gives a birth calendar, and apparently if she got pregnant between the 2nd and 6th february, she should be due to give birth betweem the 8th and 12th of april. Does this sound about right to any breeders??? obviously you know the date your females mated so can work out the due date  also, how over due would you let your cats go before calling/having a trip to the vets??


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just saw this thread for the first time! 

Took me ages to read it all lol, I was expecting to find kittens near the end, she is keeping you on your toes!

Skittles is a beautiful girl, she has VERY similar markings to our bi colour Ragdoll. So I think there is a chance there could be a bit of ragdoll in her, but her fur is too short too be 100% ragdoll in my experience. I dont know much about cats, so wont pretend I do lol, the pattern of the colouring is just, well Identical lol!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats wot I thort with the colourings, dont see a lot of moggies with such specific markings, but her hair is definately too short. Can't wait to see what colours her kittens are going to be 

They're moving around quite a lot now, I can feel them and see them, so i think they're getting quite short on space. Hopefully they wont be too long now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_come on kitties,pop out and say hello to us....,,,,_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes those dates are spot on. If she hasn't gone by day 69 (April 16th) then a vet visit is in order. Bottom line, your kittens are due this week!

Liz


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

awww thanx so much  hoping they arrive tonite or tomoz, dont have to worry while im at work then


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh, would it be a caesarian straight away, or cud they give her an injection of something like we humans get


----------



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been stuck to this thread for a week now! Just wanted to wish you both lots of luck and hope she delivers sooooooon - and that all goes well!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> oh, would it be a caesarian straight away, or cud they give her an injection of something like we humans get


depends might need a c-section, might get some oxytocin injections, will be down to the vet


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh rite, thats fine, dint know if they did a cat 'inducing' like we humans get  

(needed to know wot money I might need) My vets are really good tho, and let us pay it off in smaller amounts over a period of time, which is fantastic 

She's breathing quite heavily tonite, not sure if its the kittens putting extra pressure on her lungs tho, still no sign of any milk coming in yet, although nipple are very big and bald.

Having to be extra careful where we stand too, as she just tends to flop down in the middle of the floor, where ever she feels the need lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

loz83 said:


> oh, would it be a caesarian straight away, or cud they give her an injection of something like we humans get


You mean if she goes to 70 days? They'd be most unlikely to do a caesarean unless there was something obviously wrong. There is an indicator that they are about to give birth and that is that the temperature drops, that's the first thing they will investigate. They won't give an injection unless the cervix is open. Try not to worry, the vast majority of births are quite straightforward.

Liz


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

WIll anyone be with your cat when you're at work next week?


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Erm no, i'm afraid i dont have the resources to have someone with my cat 24/7

And before any one says anything, whether meant to offend or not, there is nothing i can do about it!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

What I did was called work saying I wouldn't be in on the day she went into labour just to make sure everything went fine. How often do you work if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

loz83 said:


> Erm no, i'm afraid i dont have the resources to have someone with my cat 24/7
> 
> And before any one says anything, whether meant to offend or not, there is nothing i can do about it!


There is always something you can do about it .It is your responsibility to be there should your cat need you.You pre warn your employer that you may need to take a day off at short notice.That is what holidays are for.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm lucky that my sister works the shift after mine and Gratch went into labour at 7am and gave me plenty warning the night before. Again, that saved one of the kittens. Poor sis had to work a REALLY long shift though since she came in to cover me  I do really advise being there for the labour on the off chance something happens but that should only result in one day off if you're unlucky and it falls on a work day


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh yes, if she goes into labour i definately plan to take the day off!!!! 

I just mean if she happens to go into labour while im at work!!!

Hopefully she will give me plenty of warning tho  already told my employer and its fine to take a day 

N I work 5 days mon - fri


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

any news????


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

nothing yet 

she's really holding onto these babies lol

Also, beginning to think she may have had a litter before. There were 4 other strays found with her, 2 kittens approx 8weeks old, and 2 other cats around 4 months (same age as her). My mum has kept the 2 other older cats and the male kitten, and we managed to rehome the female kitten with a relative 

This relative, when she took her to the vet was told she was only around 9-10 weeks old, and then about a month later the kitten came into season, which I think is very rare, but a different vet again sed that she was only 4 months when she went in to be spayed  wondered if the 2 kittens could belong to my skittle, and if she came into season so early, there is a possibility that skittle could have already had a litter. Of course this is just speculation and feel free to correct me if im wrong  Of course, don't think there's anyway to know, the only thing im going on is the size of the litter she is due to have at the mo, which is very large for a first litter


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

she keeps crying at me this morning, she only ever normally cries for food!!! she's been fed but she keeps looking at me and crying


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's probably going to have the kittens today then. Check her frequently.

Liz


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

ooo i hope so, she wandering round, not crying at the min but i can defo feel kittens moving 

keep thinking 'is this it' and get my hopes up, but she never seems to have em lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww lets hope she has them soon, i keep checking back to see whats happening._


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

its too exciting LOL ike waiting to have baby myself hehehe


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Trust me, she'll go into labour 3am monday just so you're too knackered to go to work


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

well, still nothing, she has been asleep in maternity bed tho, so at least i know she's still happy to be going in there. 

she's just waddling around not fussed about anything, just rolls onto the floor like a big roly poly pudding  

definately no rush in her lol


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I stayed up late with Gratch expecting her to go into labour, went to bed at 4am and she woke me up at 7am in labour  Sleep while ya can! She'll probably let you know


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

still nothing lol, I can c a trip to the vets being a possibility lol  got a few days yet tho, and she has been nesting last nite, scratching and digging around in her box so hopefully shouldn't be too long now


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

loz83 said:


> still nothing lol, I can c a trip to the vets being a possibility lol  got a few days yet tho, and she has been nesting last nite, scratching and digging around in her box so hopefully shouldn't be too long now


This sounds like something may be happening very soon.
I will pop back on here later today.
It's very exciting.


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

*im off the the Vet's with Piper but i'll be back on to check via mobile LOL* 

goooooood Luccck!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

quequeg1988 said:


> *im off the the Vet's with Piper but i'll be back on to check via mobile LOL*
> 
> goooooood Luccck!


 thanx everyone, still nothing  she really needs to have em soon, she's soooo big!!!! no milk in yet, but she keeps popping to the lit tray, n she's following me around like a lost sheep, worse than my little boy lol


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe tomorrow then!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_any sign of them babies yet,,,_


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

nothing, keep checking for em moving tho, n they're still wriggling, tho not very much, prob due to lack of space now!!!

I've rushed home from work today (even finished early) and not so much as a whimper off her


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

think we're getting close, she's bloody woken me up this morning, now nothing lol, think she just wanted a cuddle 

I woke up in a rite panic thinkin i'd missed it n now she's just purring on my knee  cheeky bugger


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_come on, we are waiting to see them babies.....,,_


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Race ya ;-)


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol, how long have u got now nicole? Hoping mine cum tonite


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

She was due yesterday, had some digging but nothing major.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: Are we going to up all night delivering kittens again


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh I hope so! This is all good, I'm only just back into the swing of breeding again after 6 years off so its nice to be reminded that I do know what im on about lol!

My baby not due til 10th may, but am on guinea pig watch this week as we expecting easter piggies :tongue_smilie:


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

see new thread


----------

